

Can the International Space Station Really Last Beyond 2020? - sasvari
http://www.space.com/22348-international-space-station-lifespan-2020.html

======
pokoleo
Betteridge's law of headlines says no.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

